# Beginners



## Eggdrop (Sep 15, 2012)

I really am new here and need help getting started


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 15, 2012)

Did you read basic tour? Did you read Hokes book? That is all help for every beginner he need.


----------



## Oz (Sep 15, 2012)

patnor1011 said:


> Did you read basic tour? Did you read Hokes book? That is all help for every beginner he need.


Pat, just those 2 items will give any man/woman a better education on refining than available anywhere else on the internet.


----------

